# Does anyone know about this trainer in CT?



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

K9 One – Stonehill Kennel and Dog Training

Trainer Chris Byrne. I've done some research and i've only got positive feed back from people. I thought i would throw it out there and see if i can get some feedback that have used him in here. References are always good but of course you arent gonna get a bad one to follow up with. 

thank you in advance


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think and I could be wrong, there was a member here who worked for this kennel? Sorry can't recall her handle

If your near them, I would check them out, ask to observe a class your interested in or training session..I do see one of his trainers is the son of the owner of Rokanhaus german shepherds.

I guess it depends on what type of training your looking for but if close to you I'd check them out


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would be interested in learning more about this trainer. Right now I am traveling 1 1/2 hours to Manchester to train. If this place is in Litchfield, it would shorten my ride a lot!!!!


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

here is a link he sent me. Pretty impressive.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

well i am heading up tomorrow to drop Steve off for 6 weeks. I'll go up on the weekends and work with him Saturday and Sunday. 

big commitment.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

update on the trainer. i went up today to work with Steve and the trainer, the first time in 4 weeks. he has done a wonderful job with Steve, and has two weeks to go. 

he "places" for 30 minutes with cats and a ton of other distractions. By the time he is done he will stay in his place for an hour. 

over all very very happy with Dan the trainer. We sat for about an hour today just discussing the goal after he leaves. 
would highly recommend this trainer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad you have a positive experience!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

When the classes are completed, is that when you and your dog are ready for weekly classes locally?

aw:


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> When the classes are completed, is that when you and your dog are ready for weekly classes locally?
> 
> aw:


after he is done i'll work with him, obedience train, 15 minutes twice a day for the 45 days. There is a lengthy regiment to ensure he transitions back into my home well adjusted. He is still under a year old so there is a puppy mode lingering on, which i love.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm the one who worked there-- they're fantastic. Dan worked wonders with Echo. I'll PM you.


----------

